# hms victory for sale



## frannysea

on the news this morning (13/9/08) was an article, taken from the newspapers that the royal navy are considering selling, HMS VICTORY,
As it costs £1.5 million for its upkeep.


----------



## SAS Amatola

You have got to be kidding?


----------



## Peter4447

Yet the RN needs 33 Admirals costing £ 120,000 per head which is nearly £ 4,000,000 per year!
(Smoke)


----------



## bert thompson

Wonder if they will accept bids ?
Seriously that is very sad to think that she could be sold and even go to another country
Bert.


----------



## M1188

I don't wish to get political, as I don't subscribe to any party or beliefs, but when is this country going to wake up & shout. Selling HMS Victory is an apsolute discrase, I'm being extemely polite here, it's bad enough when they sell off ships that are 10yrs or less, because they think we don't need them. Just look at all the situations we are being forced to poke our noses into, we have not got enough ships. I agree with Peter4447 sack some of them, or most of the office wallers in Whitehall that should save a few billion.


----------



## steve goldswain

impossable there would be hell to pay


----------



## Santos

I am lost for words - how many more dispicable actions can this Government achieve before it is hopefully removed from office.

Chris


----------



## degsy

*betrayal*



Santos said:


> I am lost for words - how many more dispicable actions can this Government achieve before it is hopefully removed from office.
> 
> Chris


All my life I have voted labour. Then we got New Labour, who have done nothing but betray the British people since they gained power. The selling of Victory compared with are being led into the Iraqi debacle is or may be considered a lesser thing . But no it typifies the contempt with which our politicians hold us.(MAD)


----------



## GeeMcDee

Oh I don't know, now that cheap flights and package holidays are to be a thing of the past, why not get the old girl out of dock and earning her keep. Sailing trips round the IoW, perhaps a run across to Cape Trafalgar for old times sake. I'm sure a certain entepreneur would have no trouble coming across with the dosh, and the name could be overpainted Virgin easy enough..
Hammock and hard-tack optional.....

Ok OK, keep your hair on chaps, I'm joking of course - I think it's a bleeding sin as well

GeeMcDee
---------------------------
Semper rectus, semper agilis


----------



## spongebob

I seem to remember the HMS Victory fund getting a multi-million pound grant recently while the Cutty Sark fund got a far lesser amount.
Surely there was enough to pay for the next year or two.

Bob


----------



## rickles23

Sell HMS Victory? The money that's wasted in the defence forces would more than cover its upkeep!
Regards


----------



## charles henry

*Victory still in usage late 1800*

If you go to the gallery you will find a photo showing the Victory (in use) along with a steam driven naval vessel. I will be posting more of a similar nature.
de chas(Pint)


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

I concur with other members.It is a bloody disgrace, it is part of our maritime history. Stop the subsidies in the bars and restaurants in the Houses of Parliament will save £3million. Stop lottery money going to guinea pig breeders in Peru. I can think of many more ways they could save money. It would appear that this despicable government is intent on wiping out hundreds of year of our history.

Regards Robert


----------



## Takakjian

Don't quite know what to say about that. The HMS Victory has been an icon of the Royal Navy since Trafalgar. Toured the ship and Naval Dockyard Museum in 2002 and thought she was just magnificant. Could not imagine her anywhere else or in better hands.
Sincerely hope this does not come to pass, calling it an outrage would be an understatement.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## reklaw

Gee, what next? sell off HMS Belfast? anybody want to buy a bridge? I hate to say this but bean counters dont see things in terms of preservation, but only in terms of bottom line and chances are some bean counter has decided to rubber stamp her demise. I am sure some American would like to buy her, or she could become a hotel next to the QE2... Its shocking. But then I doubt whether the present generation would be interested in her as she isnt available on youtube or cellphone.


----------



## McCloggie

Calm down, calm down lads!

Firstly HMS Victory can not really be moved anywhere.

Secondly, if transferred to a responsible organisation that could guarantee the ships future then she would be like Warrior, HMS Belfast, the frigate Unicorn in Dundee etc. so no real change.

Even if she is "sold" I am certain the ship will remain in Portsmoth.

What is more of a worry is that the MoD/RN seem to have decided that they no longer want to keep the most famous ship in the history of the RN under RN control. Yet again we see our history being eroded by this so called New Labour goernment. 

In any other country. HMS Victory would be funded as a national treasure and would not be classed as part of the navy budget. 

Welcome to new politically correct UK where our history is being forgotten and changed to suit our political masters.

McC


----------



## Gareth Jones

This is a bit strange - has anyone seen the actual newspaper article ? I want to see it in writing.


----------



## ROBERT HENDERSON

GARETH
I read about about three days ago, either in the Daily Mail or the Independent on line, sorry I cannot remember which.

Regards Robert


----------



## Santos

Gareth,

Try  *here* and *here*

Chris.


----------



## steve goldswain

i think the gov are testing the water if theres not much outcry out she goes the more noise the more chance of a backdown


----------



## steve goldswain

anyway sell one of the crown jewels that would sort her out for a few yrs you cant touch them but step on the victory and your in another world


----------



## Gareth Jones

steve goldswain said:


> i think the gov are testing the water if theres not much outcry out she goes the more noise the more chance of a backdown


 Absolutely correct Steve - I despair at the antics of these ridiculous clowns we call our government ! however I have to congratulate them on the determination they show in ensuring they will never be re-elected. !


----------



## rickles23

Victory Not For Sale

On the Navy website

http://www.royalnavy.mod.uk/server/show/ConWebDoc.13645/changeNav/6568

Regards


----------



## Ron Stringer

_''Considerable expenditure will be required over the coming years to maintain her material state, and we will consider options that will secure these funds. These will include: maintaining the current status quo; alternative public ownership by another Government Department or Non Departmental Public Body; a new independent Charitable Organisation, either a company limited by guarantee or a charitable trust; or an existing Charitable Organisation.''_

Do you think that they will be seeking the same arrangements for the new aircraft carriers or the nuclear subs? ''Trident comes to you courtesy of MacDonalds, the home of healthy eating.''

Maybe Mr Abramov will choose to swap his five superyachts for a couple of RN carriers. Just hope that they can be released from trade if needed to support Georgia.


----------

